# Cyrus CD8SE - CD Player: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Cyrus CD8SE Overview*

The CD 8 SE incorporates the same low-contact precision slot loading CD drive as the CD Xt SE transport. The CD 8 SE also benefits from our latest Servo Evolution optical data control systems that greatly improve the integrity of the data we read from the CD. Internally the power supply design features twin, custom made, transformers each feeding individual highly regulated power supplies which in turn feed the 11 separate sections of the player.

The CD 8 SE’s outstanding performance can be expanded further by adding a Cyrus PSX-R power supply, which will help reveal subtle details within the recording; this has to be heard to be fully appreciated. When used as an integrated CD player the specially developed DAC circuitry provides outstanding performance. When partnered with our optional DAC X component, the CD 8 SE then operates as a CD transport. Returning the CD 8 SE to Cyrus for upgrade to the dedicated CD transport, CD Xt SE, allows you to move up to one of the finest CD systems in the world. However configured, this player will produce stunning performance and, with the right speakers, an almost holographic 3D image. Cyrus’ CD platform is a valuable example of Cyrus’ upgrade philosophy. Our systems are designed to grow with our customer’s enthusiasm for musical advancement and through a series of affordable upgrades, all the way up, to the ultimate X series.


















*In Detail*

The CD 8 SE builds on the design features established by the award-winning CD8, by adding further enhancements made available by the technology of the high-end DAC X D/A Converter. Also the Servo Evolution circuitry and our precision slot-loading CD drive help to make this our best integrated CD player yet. Powered by twin toroidal power transformers, an extensive array of selected reservoir capacitors and a bank of power regulators, the new Servo Evolution stage takes the audio performance of the CD 8 SE to a new level for a single box Cyrus CD player. The CD 8 SE is included in the established Cyrus program for product upgrades and is PSX-R compatible. CD6(s) and CD8 owners can also return their players to the Cyrus factory for an upgrade to full CD 8 SE specification.

• The DAC technology and components used in the analogue filter stages are chosen carefully to deliver musical and technical performance to the exacting standards demanded by the Cyrus team. Whilst the balanced topology featured internally in the DAC/analogue stages of the CD 8 SE requires duplication of many costly components, we have found it essential to extract the last ounce of performance from our CD player.

• Clock stability is a key element in the signal processing chain in a player of this standard. The digital engineering of the CD 8 SE therefore includes a remote re-clocking circuit with close-tolerance crystal VCO located at the DAC threshold to maximise jitter rejection.

• Packed into the stylish, compact chassis of the CD 8 SE are two completely separate toroidal power transformers. One transformer has two entirely separate secondary windings dedicated to feeding the electronics of the disc-reading mechanism and the current hungry motors. The second power transformer, also with two windings, is dedicated to supplying DAC & filter stages. The transformer pair are housed in the forward section of the chassis to minimise interaction with the sensitive analogue output stage. In true Cyrus style the PSX-R power supply may also be connected to further refine the power supply system and take over power supply to the motors.

• Cyrus products have always delivered sonic excellence hand-in-hand with state-of-the-art technical performance. The CD 8 SE is no exception and Cyrus are justifiably proud of the measured performance of the CD 8 SE. With ruler-flat linearity performance, vanishingly low background noise and superb jitter rejection the Servo Evolution circuitry makes the CD 8 SE technically superior to other CD players.
• To upgrade the CD 8 SE still further, both coaxial and optical digital outputs are provided for connection to the DAC X D/A converter or DAC XP digital preamplifier.

• The unique MC-Bus connectivity of the CD 8 SE is in keeping with the total system approach of the Cyrus range of products. This facility enhances ergonomic operation of the unit in a system context. Total automation of the test, alignment and calibration of the CD 8 SE is facilitated via the MC-Bus during its manufacturing process, eliminating potential human error.

• The magnesium die-cast enclosure of the CD 8 SE has a myriad of advantages both electrically and mechanically. The non-resonant nature of the alloy minimises microphonic effects, while its non-ferrous composition provides an effective shield from external electro-magnetic disturbances. This also eliminates coupling of the power transformer stray magnetic fields to the sensitive audio circuitry.


*Specifications*

*Electrical*

Power Supply - Twin toroidal power transformers feeding 11 regulated power supplies
D/A Converter - 24 bit current output with fully balanced analogue filter topology
Outputs - Dual Stereo audio, SPDIF coaxial and optical
Transport - Isolated slot loading mechanism with high bandwidth optical pick-up
Disc Compatibility - CD, CD-R (closed session)
Display - Custom LCD with subtle green back lighting
Remote Control - Full function Cyrus system remote control facility
Communications - MC-BUS™ System BUS
Specifications
Audio output - 2.1V rms.
Frequency response - 20Hz-20kHz
THD - <0.002% (ref. 1kHz, 0dB)
S/n ratio - 120dBA
Dynamic Range - >100 dB (20 Hz to 20 kHz)
Channel separation - >120dB (1kHz), >100dB (20kHz)
Digital output - Coaxial and Optical SPDIF
Clock Jitter - <70pS
Power Consumption - 11W
Weight - 3.5 Kg
Dimensions - (H x W x D) 78 x 215 x 360 (mm)
Finish - Quartz Silver or Brushed Black
Here is a couple of pictures of the black unit which I am now using, it is a fantastic player.

Here is a couple of pictures of the black unit which I am now using, it is a fantastic player.


















 *Cyrus Audio* 
*
RRP approx $2000*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great review:T They have always made great solid units. 
Do you know if the Cyrus Mission speaker group are still partnered together?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Cyrus/Mission are no longer the same entity,they split with a new R&D team and management for Cyrus and the company has gone from Strength to Strength developing some great Hi-Fi components.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Cyrus have now updated there CD player range to a new 2010 range which to me looks like a slight facelift and better loading mechanism and it has not refused to play any CDR's at whatever speed they are burnt with, so well done Cyrus, just picked one up and great sound a usual !


----------

